# Foal Colour Guess?



## SofieAlexandra (Sep 3, 2015)

Hey guys, 

So I have a chestnut foal that is currently eight weeks old so her foal coat is starting to shed out! Her new coat is coming out dark, so i was thinking she might be a liver chestnut! But I have had people tell me she'll be either bay or brown. I have heard things like "once a chestnut, always a chestnut" and how a lot of chestnut foals shed out liver but eventually go back to the average chestnut colour. So i would love to hear your opinions of what colour she might turn out! 

Her dad is a pally, mum is bay.

Thank you!


----------



## ThoroughbredBug (Jan 18, 2017)

Cute little thing! Subbing.  No good at colors, sorry


----------



## Dwarf (Jun 26, 2014)

Looks like a typical, bright red chestnut foal to me! First foal sheds look very dark, then they lighten up into their adult color. 

Definitely does not look bay or brown.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Chestnut


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Chestnut 
She sure is cute! Congrats!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

That color is chestnut. As for how dark, only time will tell. She's very feminine looking, and cute.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

My cousin had a colt out of a liver chestnut mare and a buckskin tobiano and I though he was going to be liver too. Time will only tell, but it looks like she may stay chestnut.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

First shed on chestnut foals is typically very dark. Often called a milk chestnut. You won't know what color she will actually be until she is a yearling or so. Best chance of a liver is with liver parents, but it can happen randomly, but nearly ALL chestnut foals are dark their first shed because all of the fats and proteins in mommas milk.


----------

